# How to uninstall Windows 10 Technical Preview



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A few days back, Microsoft released Windows 10 Technical Preview to the public for testing purpose. In order to remove general annoyances and bugs, *Microsoft* is offering us these preview versions. If you’ve already installed* Windows 10* on your system, and you’re facing some issues in running your system smoothly, then this post is for you, since it will tell you how to remove or *uninstall Windows 10 Technical Preview*.
> 
> Since you’ve installed this version either by upgrading the system or in a multi-boot environment, the earlier existing stable copy might have been disturbed. Personally I found my own laptop flashing weirdly during booting, after installing the preview. I made it dual boot with *Windows 8.1*, and it seems like the preview haf already disturbed the stable copy. Well, if you too are facing issues on your machine after installing it, you can remove it using the following methods:
> *
> Uninstall Windows 10 Technical Preview From Upgraded System*


http://www.thewindowsclub.com/uninstall-windows-10-technical-preview


----------

